# Riders cheating the lockdown?



## Jchgod (Feb 6, 2020)

Kia ora. Since the NZ lockdown, I have picked up a number of riders at one private address and dropped off at another. It seems very likely that they are contravening the lockdown by breaking out of their bubbles. Have others in New Zealand or Australia where there are similar "stay at home" rules found people behaving like this?


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Jchgod said:


> Kia ora. Since the NZ lockdown, I have picked up a number of riders at one private address and dropped off at another. It seems very likely that they are contravening the lockdown by breaking out of their bubbles. Have others in New Zealand or Australia where there are similar "stay at home" rules found people behaving like this?


...perhaps you should remind them to "stick" to Ten Commandments...


----------



## flinchy (Feb 13, 2016)

Jchgod said:


> Kia ora. Since the NZ lockdown, I have picked up a number of riders at one private address and dropped off at another. It seems very likely that they are contravening the lockdown by breaking out of their bubbles. Have others in New Zealand or Australia where there are similar "stay at home" rules found people behaving like this?


here in australia you're allowed to go to another house as long as it's a maximum of no more than 2 non household members.


----------



## Moyzie01 (Sep 15, 2019)

flinchy said:


> here in australia you're allowed to go to another house as long as it's a maximum of no more than 2 non household members.


depends on which state you go to in SA it is 10 people. But I have noticed that I have been doing a lot more stops at houses of certain types of peoples for certain types of things. wink wink nudge nudge say no more!


----------



## flinchy (Feb 13, 2016)

Moyzie01 said:


> depends on which state you go to in SA it is 10 people. But I have noticed that I have been doing a lot more stops at houses of certain types of peoples for certain types of things. wink wink nudge nudge say no more!


Ah yes those 40 minute round trips with a 35 second stop


----------



## Moyzie01 (Sep 15, 2019)

flinchy said:


> Ah yes those 40 minute round trips with a 35 second stop :wink:


"I just have to go in grab my wallet I left at my mates place." is a common themed thing that the pax thinks they need to explain to you why we are stopping


----------

